# Wolfe Brothers makeup



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

Not strictly Halloween, but thought I would post this about the makeup. I just did a face-painting bit for a buddy of mine for his end of season Soccer Picnic.

I used one palate of the basic sampler tray and did about...50-75 kids. It was mostly quick and dirty versions of the stuff out of their "Cheatbook Vol 1", but they were fairly extensive as far as coverage.

So if anyone is wondering how far they can stretch one of the sampler trays: About 50-75 faces and the only color I ran out of was white, used about 3/4 of the black, about 1/4 of the red, blue and pink, and the other trays looked only slightly used.

Unfortunately I didn't get any pictures, and others only took a few pics. If I get more I'll load them here.





































Now it worked....last one is me doing the painting...and the line


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

And here's links to the products I used/am talking about:

makeup palate: http://wolfefxmakeup.com/index.php?...category_id=7&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=20

Books: http://wolfefxmakeup.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=3&Itemid=20

and the home page for WolfeFx: http://wolfefxmakeup.com/


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I got some of their stuff in Florida. It is pretty good. I air brushed my dog with it. It really dose do a good job for color and coverage. Those kids sure look like they enjoyed it.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The trick with thier makeup is very little water..


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

I bought some of there make-up for Halloween last year. I used a little of it & it has been sitting in my closet since then. Will it still be good to use this year or will I have to buy some more???

BTW, nice work.......


----------

